

The Most Powerful Tool for Improving Morale in a Rapid Pace Startup - agurkas
http://theoperationsguy.com/most-powerful-tool-for-improving-morale

======
mickdarling
Articles like this are important to keep my mind actively thinking about how I
do management. It is really easy to fallback to a "natural" management style
when things are crazy busy, and it feels like you are struggling just to keep
your head above water.

I like these, because they let me take a moment and step back and think about
how I am doing and what parts I can change.

I do try to do the 1-on-1 meetings pretty often, and we do the team wide
meetings more often, than he suggests. We've had big swings in positive and
negative news over the course of a week, and having meetings that regularly
keeps everyone in the loop.

------
fein
I don't get it sometimes.

Are articles like this a result of a huge supply of terrible managers, or are
they the result of managers with too much time to spend blogging about what
should be painfully obvious.

I've never been in a work environment in which I haven't been treated like an
adult, and that's all this article seems to be dictating.

So I guess my question is: Do we really need blog posts on how to treat
employees like employees?

~~~
Dylanlacey
Yes. We absolutely do. There are so many companies that don't treat employees
as adults that many employees believe that it's normal, worthwhile behavior.

My first two corporate jobs not only treated their staff like children, they
treated them like trophy children to be used to enhance their reputation with
literally no regard for the child's happiness. They lied, bullied and used
"because I said so" over and over again. It took me three years to make the
connection between their behavior and bullying parents because I was so
conditioned by everyone around me to expect companies to act that way, to ask
"How High" when my boss said "Jump" that I didn't realize it was bullshit.

------
mwctahoe
False, tacos. Everybody loves tacos.

